# Eclipse - Visual Editor - Windows Look and Feel



## Daywalker2004 (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte gerne, dass meine Java-Programme eher dem Windows-Classic Look and Feel ähneln, heißt ich möchte gerne graue Schaltflächen etc und nicht diese blau/grau-weißen Farbverlauf. Habe unter Windows > Preferences > Visual Editor > Swing Look and Feel gefunden und auf Windows Classic gestellt, aber leider hat sich an dem Aussehen meiner Buttons nichts getan. Bitte helft mir 

MfG
Daywalker2004


----------



## Daywalker2004 (20. Februar 2007)

Also nach neustarten von Eclipse hat mir Eclipse das Windows Look & Feel richtig angezeitgt. Aber wenn ich meine Anwendung starte sehe ich immer noch den Java-Style und nicht den Windows-Style. Kann mir wer sagen wie ich das mache, dass ich sozusagen "Windows-Aussehen" erzwinge?


----------



## big_boom_bang (20. Februar 2007)

Hi,
standartmäßig ist das LaF von Java-Anwendugnen auf SystemCrossPlatform oda so gestellt mit dem Ziel das es auf jedem Os gleich aussieht.
Um es nun einen nativen Look zu gebe reicht eine kleine Zeile am Anfang des Programms:

```
try{UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());}catch(Exception e){}
```

Mfg Jens


----------

